
Google has banned 200 publishers since it passed a new policy against fake news - artsandsci
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/25/14375750/google-adsense-advertisers-publishers-fake-news
======
nvr219
I'd love to see the list of banned publishers.

------
jamesmcintyre
I wonder if it's any of these sites?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13208906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13208906)

~~~
angry-hacker
What kind of bs is that?

------
HoppedUpMenace
Why not show a statement like they do with copyright removal requests and
indicate to the user that there are flagged results in the search query, but
give the option to view the results anyway? At least in that respect, they
don't re-enforce the notion that news is being censored at the request of some
third party or that Google is taking the vigilante route to culling fake news.

------
cashmonkey85
I feel like the title is fake news and should be banned. They are removing
publishers from their ad network not baned from Google

~~~
grzm
If you think the submission is not appropriate for HN, flag and move on.

------
SpikeDad
Is that going to include Trump's Press Secretary?

------
akjainaj
I'm not sure I want Google to tell me what's fake and what's not fake.

This also means they're transitioning from being a neutral part to being
curators.

~~~
solipsism
_This also means they 're transitioning from being a neutral part to being
curators._

So you think Google shows you a list of sites sorted alphabetically by URL or
something?

Google is famous specifically for PageRank, which is curation.

~~~
akjainaj
But it is not manual curation, at least not officially. That's why the
algorithm is so (in)famous, because it's an algorithm.

------
notpc
It shouldn't be an ad network's job to adjudicate truth, especially given
Google's monopolistic position. They should stick to selling and reselling
eyeballs and clicks, and regulating things directly material to that, e.g.
deceitful ad placement.

~~~
maxerickson
So they should be banned from providing their customers (the people buying
ads) assurances about the sorts of content their ads will appear next to?
Seems like that forces them to leave a lot of value on the table.

~~~
notpc
It doesn't sound like ad purchasers have much of a choice here.

------
shinyshorts
All of a sudden they care about fake news... after their billionaire homie
gets into office

~~~
tdkl
You mean after their "homie" lost.

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&q=fak...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&q=fake%20news)

